#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  BNN onderzoek

## Sali7a_82

BNN onderzoek 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoi hoi,

Op het moment ben ik druk bezig met afstuderen en doe voor BNN een onderzoek naar arbeidsmarktcommunicatie onder Nieuwe Nederlanders (allochtonen). Ik richt mijn onderzoek voornamelijk op de Marokkaanse en Turkse doelgroep.

Zouden jullie zo vriendelijk willen zijn om een aantal vragen voor mijn onderzoek te beantwoorden. Hierover discussiren met mij mag uiteraard, ik wil graag jullie mening hierover weten en ik ben ook bereid om mijn mening hierover te geven. 

Degene die hier aan mee werken krijgen via mij de kans om in juni te solliciteren bij BNN.


Thanks!

Saliha

----------


## Sali7a_82

*Hieronder de vragen:*

1. Wat is het eerste wat er in je opkomt als je BNN hoort?
2. Wat vindt jij over het algemeen van BNN? 
3. Kijk je wel eens naar programma’s van BNN? (De Nieuwste Show, Try Before u die, Crazy 88, Spuiten en Slikken, De Lama’s en URBNN) Zoja, naar welke programma’(s) kijk je dan. Zoniet, waarom niet? 

4. Zou je bij BNN willen solliciteren? Waarom wel/ niet?
5. Denk jij dat ‘Nieuwe Nederlanders’ (allochtonen) passen in de organisatie van BNN?
6. Denk je dat jij als allochtoon je meer moet bewijzen dan een autochtoon tijdens een sollicitatie? Waarom wel/ niet?
7. Wat vind jij belangrijk als je op zoek gaat naar een (nieuwe) baan?
8. Waar zou BNN hun advertenties kunnen plaatsen om mensen van een andere afkomst aan te trekken om te solliciteren bij hun. 

*De antwoorden mag je ook naar mijn mailadres versturen: 

[email protected]*

----------


## Hitchcock

> *Hieronder de vragen:*
> 
> 1. Wat is het eerste wat er in je opkomt als je BNN hoort?
> 2. Wat vindt jij in het algemeen van BNN? 
> 3. Kijk je wel eens naar programma’s van BNN? (De Nieuwste Show, Try Before u die, Crazy 88, Spuiten en Slikken, De Lama’s en URBNN) Zoja, naar welke programma’(s) kijk je dan. Zoniet, waarom niet? 
> 
> 4. Zou je bij BNN willen solliciteren? Waarom wel/ niet?
> 5. Denk jij dat ‘Nieuwe Nederlanders’ (allochtonen) passen in de organisatie van BNN?
> 6. Denk je dat jij als allochtoon je meer moet bewijzen dan een autochtoon tijdens een sollicitatie? Waarom wel/ niet?
> ...


1. Sex, drugs en Rock & Roll (en Bart de Graaf!)
2. (Je bedoelt, *over* het algemeen) Een frisse zender.
3. Ja, voornamelijk 'De Lama's' (omdat die kale zo grappig is) zo nu en dan 'Spuiten en slikken' (alleen als Filemon met een mix van Viagra en XTC op de bank zit) andere programma's zie ik weleens voorbij komen maar ik ben niet het type dat bewust thuisblijft voor een bepaalde show.
4. Als het goed verdient wel.
5. Nieuwe Nederlanders,  :hihi:  dat klinkt vreemd. Waarom niet, zolang ze er geen verkapte NMO van maken.
6. Nah, daar ben ik een te lekker wijf voor.
7. De verdiensten.
8. Op Maroc.nl!

----------


## Sali7a_82

> 1. Sex, drugs en Rock & Roll (en Bart de Graaf!)
> 2. (Je bedoelt, *over* het algemeen) Een frisse zender.
> 3. Ja, voornamelijk 'De Lama's' (omdat die kale zo grappig is) zo nu en dan 'Spuiten en slikken' (alleen als Filemon met een mix van Viagra en XTC op de bank zit) andere programma's zie ik weleens voorbij komen maar ik ben niet het type dat bewust thuisblijft voor een bepaalde show.
> 4. Als het goed verdient wel.
> 5. Nieuwe Nederlanders,  dat klinkt vreemd. Waarom niet, zolang ze er geen verkapte NMO van maken.
> 6. Nah, daar ben ik een te lekker wijf voor.
> 7. De verdiensten.
> 8. Op Maroc.nl!



Thanks Hitchcock voor je reactie!

Kan je wat specifieker zijn.. Om bij BNN te solliciteren is een goede salaris voor jou voldoende? Waarom vind jij dat er wel Nieuwe Nederlanders in de organisatie passen? Welke verdiensten vind jij belangrijk, waar denk je dan aan? En waar nog meer dan Maroc.nl zou BNN kunnen adverteren om de doelgroep te bereiken, en hoe zouden zij dat dan moeten doen volgens jou?

----------


## phous

> Thanks Hitchcock voor je reactie!
> 
> Kan je wat specifieker zijn.. Om bij BNN te solliciteren is een goede salaris voor jou voldoende? Waarom vind jij dat er wel Nieuwe Nederlanders in de organisatie passen? Welke verdiensten vind jij belangrijk, waar denk je dan aan? En waar nog meer dan Maroc.nl zou BNN kunnen adverteren om de doelgroep te bereiken, en hoe zouden zij dat dan moeten doen volgens jou?


Wat zijn Nieuwe Nederlanders?

----------


## Hitchcock

> Wat zijn Nieuwe Nederlanders?


Dat zijn wij! Mensen met een rood boekje maar een bruin kleurtje.

----------


## Hitchcock

> Thanks Hitchcock voor je reactie!
> 
> Kan je wat specifieker zijn.. Om bij BNN te solliciteren is een goede salaris voor jou voldoende? Waarom vind jij dat er wel Nieuwe Nederlanders in de organisatie passen? Welke verdiensten vind jij belangrijk, waar denk je dan aan? En waar nog meer dan Maroc.nl zou BNN kunnen adverteren om de doelgroep te bereiken, en hoe zouden zij dat dan moeten doen volgens jou?


Ja, mag ik het nu allemaal voorkauwen? Krijg ik hier ook voor betaald?

Als ik bij BNN zou solliciteren moet ik er zeker van zijn dat ik niet al te vroeg mijn nest uit moet, en er financieel op vooruit ga. Neo-Ned's passen binnen de organisatie mits ze een goed gevoel voor humor en zelfspot hebben. Naast maroc.nl kun je op marokko.nl adverteren (de concurrent), en waar vind je nog meer veel Neo-Ned's, in de coffeeshop natuurlijk! Hoe, gewoon flyeren, hey, wil ik ook wel doen als het goed verdient en ik hoef niet vroeg op.

----------


## Sali7a_82

> Wat zijn Nieuwe Nederlanders?


Zie mijn eerste bericht. Met Nieuwe Nederlanders doel ik op allochtonen.

----------


## Sali7a_82

> Ja, mag ik het nu allemaal voorkauwen? Krijg ik hier ook voor betaald?
> 
> Als ik bij BNN zou solliciteren moet ik er zeker van zijn dat ik niet al te vroeg mijn nest uit moet, en er financieel op vooruit ga. Neo-Ned's passen binnen de organisatie mits ze een goed gevoel voor humor en zelfspot hebben. Naast maroc.nl kun je op *********** adverteren (de concurrent), en waar vind je nog meer veel Neo-Ned's, in de coffeeshop natuurlijk! Hoe, gewoon flyeren, hey, wil ik ook wel doen als het goed verdient en ik hoef niet vroeg op.


Ok luilammes, je bent niet echt een geschikte kandidaat. Bij BNN moet je werken en daar hoort vroeg je nest uit ook bij  :Wink: 

Bedankt voor reactie!!!

----------


## Ourzazate

> *Hieronder de vragen:*
> 
> 1. Wat is het eerste wat er in je opkomt als je BNN hoort?
> 2. Wat vindt jij over het algemeen van BNN? 
> 3. Kijk je wel eens naar programmas van BNN? (De Nieuwste Show, Try Before u die, Crazy 88, Spuiten en Slikken, De Lamas en URBNN) Zoja, naar welke programma(s) kijk je dan. Zoniet, waarom niet? 
> 
> 4. Zou je bij BNN willen solliciteren? Waarom wel/ niet?
> 5. Denk jij dat Nieuwe Nederlanders (allochtonen) passen in de organisatie van BNN?
> 6. Denk je dat jij als allochtoon je meer moet bewijzen dan een autochtoon tijdens een sollicitatie? Waarom wel/ niet?
> ...


1. Fake, nep.
2. Matennaaiers die met het geld van hardwerkende belastingbetalers neppe programma's maken.
3. Vroeger soms, maar sinds ik erachter ben gekomen dat BNN programma's manipuleert en een verkeerd beeld van de werkelijkheid laat zien is BNN verleden tijd.
4. Ik zou solliciteren zodat ik als directeur schoon schip kan maken: alle makers van programma's die nepheid hoog in het vaandel hebben staan d'r uit flikkeren.
5. Nee, want er wordt spot met ze gedreven door hun rituelen (in dit geval klederdracht) te gebruiken om de publieke opinie te manipuleren. Dat zijn nazi-praktijken.
6. Ja. Dat is altijd zo en zal altijd zo blijven. Waarom? Omdat die baan anders aan je neus voorbij gaat.
7. De collega's.
8. Allereerst zouden ze er hun voordeel bij doen door geen programma's te maken waarin hijaabdragende vrouwen worden misbruikt alleen maar om te scoren.

 :grote grijns:

----------


## phous

> 1. Fake, nep.
> 2. Matennaaiers die met het geld van hardwerkende belastingbetalers neppe programma's maken.
> 3. Vroeger soms, maar sinds ik erachter ben gekomen dat BNN programma's manipuleert en een verkeerd beeld van de werkelijkheid laat zien is BNN verleden tijd.
> 4. Ik zou solliciteren zodat ik als directeur schoon schip kan maken: alle makers van programma's die nepheid hoog in het vaandel hebben staan d'r uit flikkeren.
> 5. Nee, want er wordt spot met ze gedreven door hun rituelen (in dit geval klederdracht) te gebruiken om de publieke opinie te manipuleren. Dat zijn nazi-praktijken.
> 6. Ja. Dat is altijd zo en zal altijd zo blijven. Waarom? Omdat die baan anders aan je neus voorbij gaat.
> 7. De collega's.
> 8. Allereerst zouden ze er hun voordeel bij doen door geen programma's te maken waarin hijaabdragende vrouwen worden misbruikt alleen maar om te scoren.


Dat mevrouw in burka in nood-fragment is je in het verkeerde keelgat geschoten, he? Erg onsmakelijk was dat.

----------


## phous

> Zie mijn eerste bericht. Met Nieuwe Nederlanders doel ik op allochtonen.


Waarom worden allochtonen dan opeens Nieuwe Nederlanders genoemd als je toch op allochtonen doelt?

----------


## Sali7a_82

> 1. Fake, nep.
> 2. Matennaaiers die met het geld van hardwerkende belastingbetalers neppe programma's maken.
> 3. Vroeger soms, maar sinds ik erachter ben gekomen dat BNN programma's manipuleert en een verkeerd beeld van de werkelijkheid laat zien is BNN verleden tijd.
> 4. Ik zou solliciteren zodat ik als directeur schoon schip kan maken: alle makers van programma's die nepheid hoog in het vaandel hebben staan d'r uit flikkeren.
> 5. Nee, want er wordt spot met ze gedreven door hun rituelen (in dit geval klederdracht) te gebruiken om de publieke opinie te manipuleren. Dat zijn nazi-praktijken.
> 6. Ja. Dat is altijd zo en zal altijd zo blijven. Waarom? Omdat die baan anders aan je neus voorbij gaat.
> 7. De collega's.
> 8. Allereerst zouden ze er hun voordeel bij doen door geen programma's te maken waarin hijaabdragende vrouwen worden misbruikt alleen maar om te scoren.


Bedankt voor je reactie en eerlijkheid!! Waardeer het enorm! BNN heeft na dat spotje inderdaad een slecht imago onder Nieuwe Nederlanders gekregen.. wel jammer dat zij daarmee spotten. Heb ik ook al aangegeven. 

Ik ben het absoluut eens met jouw antwoord bij vraag 8, maar als je even met mij mee denkt he, waar denk je dat BNN kan adverteren om Nieuwe Nederlanders binnen te halen??

----------


## Sali7a_82

> Waarom worden allochtonen dan opeens Nieuwe Nederlanders genoemd als je toch op allochtonen doelt?


Omdat men af wil van de term allochtoon, dit omdat de term allochtoon vaak wordt geassocieerd met negatieve denkbeelden, zoals hangjongeren, criminelen, vrouwenonderdrukking, terrorisme, werkloosheid etc.

Ik heb daarom gekozen om tijdens mijn onderzoek gebruik te maken van het begrip Nieuwe Nederlanders, maar ik vind eigenlijk het begrip medelanders veel beter en gepaster.

----------


## JoJodris

Er is een Mediabedrijf die t.v schermen heeft in Beverwijk,Utrechtse bazaar, moskeen, allochtonen supermarkten dat zijn locatie's waar allochtonen komen, dus als je allochtonen wil bereiken moet je bij hun zijn. De naam van het bedrijf is www.DriveMedia.nl

----------


## Junkie4Life

> *Hieronder de vragen:*
> 
> 1. Wat is het eerste wat er in je opkomt als je BNN hoort?
> 2. Wat vindt jij over het algemeen van BNN? 
> 3. Kijk je wel eens naar programmas van BNN? (De Nieuwste Show, Try Before u die, Crazy 88, Spuiten en Slikken, De Lamas en URBNN) Zoja, naar welke programma(s) kijk je dan. Zoniet, waarom niet? 
> 
> 4. Zou je bij BNN willen solliciteren? Waarom wel/ niet?
> 5. Denk jij dat Nieuwe Nederlanders (allochtonen) passen in de organisatie van BNN?
> 6. Denk je dat jij als allochtoon je meer moet bewijzen dan een autochtoon tijdens een sollicitatie? Waarom wel/ niet?
> ...




1. jongeren, media
2. (best) geweldig, tis net geen verslaving
3. hangend na het langszappen, geen vaste kijker huahuahua  :rood: 
4. nee, ze hebben een bepaalde theorie over hun programmas en ik ben meer vrij van geest, is dat goed nederlands? weet niet, mail me erover
5. waarom niet? watnou nieuwe nederlanders? neonazis?
6. ja, dat denk ik, waarom weet ik niet; wel werd mij ooit verteld: 'heb je te danken aan je neefjes en nichtjes'  :watte?: 
7. werken is voor sukkels  :roken: 
8. probeer de synagoge

----------


## Sali7a_82

> Er is een Mediabedrijf die t.v schermen heeft in Beverwijk,Utrechtse bazaar, moskeen, allochtonen supermarkten dat zijn locatie's waar allochtonen komen, dus als je allochtonen wil bereiken moet je bij hun zijn. De naam van het bedrijf is www.DriveMedia.nl


Dankjewel JoJodris,

Dit is een bedrijf dat producten levert en ik ben op zoek naar marokkanen en turken die hieraan mee willen werken d.m.v. een aantal vragen te beantwoorden.

----------


## Sali7a_82

> 1. jongeren, media
> 2. (best) geweldig, tis net geen verslaving
> 3. hangend na het langszappen, geen vaste kijker huahuahua 
> 4. nee, ze hebben een bepaalde theorie over hun programmas en ik ben meer vrij van geest, is dat goed nederlands? weet niet, mail me erover
> 5. waarom niet? watnou nieuwe nederlanders? neonazis?
> 6. ja, dat denk ik, waarom weet ik niet; wel werd mij ooit verteld: 'heb je te danken aan je neefjes en nichtjes' 
> 7. werken is voor sukkels 
> 8. probeer de synagoge


Thanks voor je medewerking alhoewel je er niet echt serieus aan deel hebt genomen  :Smilie: 

Zou je vraag 4, 6 en 8 beter toe kunnen lichten?

----------


## Junkie4Life

4; nou, ze denken te weten wat men wilt en dat is al een hele arrogante benadering, begrijp je? zo moet je niet komen bij mij want dan stuur ik je gelijk weg

6; mensen hebben ogen en soms werken die niet goed samen met hun verstand

8; joden zijn zeer succesvol en kundig in het aardse leven, of zoeken jullie geen kundige werknemers?

----------


## Sali7a_82

> 4; nou, ze denken te weten wat men wilt en dat is al een hele arrogante benadering, begrijp je? zo moet je niet komen bij mij want dan stuur ik je gelijk weg
> 
> 6; mensen hebben ogen en soms werken die niet goed samen met hun verstand
> 
> 8; joden zijn zeer succesvol en kundig in het aardse leven, of zoeken jullie geen kundige werknemers?



Thanks voor je medewerking...

p.s. joden worden niet gezien als allochtonen maar als Nederlandse burgers, vind je dat ook niet hypocriet?

----------


## Anissaatje

> *Hieronder de vragen:*
> 
> 1. Wat is het eerste wat er in je opkomt als je BNN hoort?
> 2. Wat vindt jij over het algemeen van BNN? 
> 3. Kijk je wel eens naar programmas van BNN? (De Nieuwste Show, Try Before u die, Crazy 88, Spuiten en Slikken, De Lamas en URBNN) Zoja, naar welke programma(s) kijk je dan. Zoniet, waarom niet? 
> 
> 4. Zou je bij BNN willen solliciteren? Waarom wel/ niet?
> 5. Denk jij dat Nieuwe Nederlanders (allochtonen) passen in de organisatie van BNN?
> 6. Denk je dat jij als allochtoon je meer moet bewijzen dan een autochtoon tijdens een sollicitatie? Waarom wel/ niet?
> ...


1. Comedie (Lama's etc.)
2.Ik vind BNN een leuke omroep voor jongeren, ik denk niet dat oudere er snel naar toe zullen kijken
3. Ja, ik kijk meestal naar de Lama's, try be4 you die etc. Het is meestal afwisselend. Als het op tv is dan kijk ik het.. Het is niet zo dat ik er speciaal tijd voor ga vrij maken om een bepaalde programma te zien ( behalve dan voor de Lama's)
4.Nee, ik kijk er liever na
5. Ja, iedereen past in de organisatie van BNN
6. Ik denk dat het nu niet meer zo veel uitmaakt. De meeste zien nu wel in dat het gewoon een grote vooroordeel is en ze weten zelf heus wel dat niet alle allochtonen zware criminelen zijn of wat dan ook, want je hebt ook hollandse. Maar je moet je natuurlijk wel een beetje aanpassen want we leven nu eenmaal in Nederland en niet in je land van herkomst.
7. Je moet je aanpassen aan het bedrijf.
8. Op site's waar veel allochtonen zijn, of gelijk na een uitzending wat door veel allochtonen wordt bekeken op tv een reclame spotje laten zien met daarbij een mededeling dat BNN nieuwe mensen zoekt.












Ik hoop dat dit goed is?

----------


## Ourzazate

> Bedankt voor je reactie en eerlijkheid!! Waardeer het enorm! BNN heeft na dat spotje inderdaad een slecht imago onder Nieuwe Nederlanders gekregen.. wel jammer dat zij daarmee spotten. Heb ik ook al aangegeven. 
> 
> Ik ben het absoluut eens met jouw antwoord bij vraag 8, maar als je even met mij mee denkt he, waar denk je dat BNN kan adverteren om Nieuwe Nederlanders binnen te halen??



Op hogescholen en universiteiten.

Maar ik geloof dat de meeste Marokkaanse studenten cq hoger opgeleiden weten dat je als Marokkaan toch weinig kans maakt om door te breken bij een premium omroep. Of je moet het willen stellen met een flutbaantje in de redactie.

De vraag moet dus niet zijn: waar denk je dat BNN kan adverteren om allochtonen binnen te halen? Maar moet zijn: hoe kan BNN ervoor zorgen dat allochtonen het gevoel krijgen dat ze 1. serieus worden genomen in omroepland (qua employment), 2. kunnen doorgroeien in hun werk bij BNN en 3. verantwoordelijkheid mogen dragen. Tja, dat zie ik zo snel niet gebeuren.

Kortom, BNN moet dus eerst zelf een mentaliteitsverandering ondergaan. Als allochtonen dat opmerken, dan volstaat een basale manier van adverteren wel om (meer) allochtonen aan te trekken.

----------


## Sali7a_82

> 1. Comedie (Lama's etc.)
> 2.Ik vind BNN een leuke omroep voor jongeren, ik denk niet dat oudere er snel naar toe zullen kijken
> 3. Ja, ik kijk meestal naar de Lama's, try be4 you die etc. Het is meestal afwisselend. Als het op tv is dan kijk ik het.. Het is niet zo dat ik er speciaal tijd voor ga vrij maken om een bepaalde programma te zien ( behalve dan voor de Lama's)
> 4.Nee, ik kijk er liever na
> 5. Ja, iedereen past in de organisatie van BNN
> 6. Ik denk dat het nu niet meer zo veel uitmaakt. De meeste zien nu wel in dat het gewoon een grote vooroordeel is en ze weten zelf heus wel dat niet alle allochtonen zware criminelen zijn of wat dan ook, want je hebt ook hollandse. Maar je moet je natuurlijk wel een beetje aanpassen want we leven nu eenmaal in Nederland en niet in je land van herkomst.
> 7. Je moet je aanpassen aan het bedrijf.
> 8. Op site's waar veel allochtonen zijn, of gelijk na een uitzending wat door veel allochtonen wordt bekeken op tv een reclame spotje laten zien met daarbij een mededeling dat BNN nieuwe mensen zoekt.
> 
> ...




Hey Anissaatje,

Thanks voor je medewerking meid!  :duim:  Wel wil ik het een en ander duidelijker hebben..

Wat is voornamelijk de reden dat je naar de programmering van BNN kijkt en met name naar de Lama`s? Waarom zou je er niet willen solliciteren? In hoeverre vind jij dat men zich moet aanpassen in de organisatie van BNN, waar dient men dan rekening mee te houden en denk jij wat je beslist wel of niet moet doen om in de organisatie te passen?

Ik hoop op bovenstaande nog een antwoord te krijgen :blij:

----------


## Sali7a_82

> Op hogescholen en universiteiten.
> 
> Maar ik geloof dat de meeste Marokkaanse studenten cq hoger opgeleiden weten dat je als Marokkaan toch weinig kans maakt om door te breken bij een premium omroep. Of je moet het willen stellen met een flutbaantje in de redactie.
> 
> De vraag moet dus niet zijn: waar denk je dat BNN kan adverteren om allochtonen binnen te halen? Maar moet zijn: hoe kan BNN ervoor zorgen dat allochtonen het gevoel krijgen dat ze 1. serieus worden genomen in omroepland (qua employment), 2. kunnen doorgroeien in hun werk bij BNN en 3. verantwoordelijkheid mogen dragen. Tja, dat zie ik zo snel niet gebeuren.
> 
> Kortom, BNN moet dus eerst zelf een mentaliteitsverandering ondergaan. Als allochtonen dat opmerken, dan volstaat een basale manier van adverteren wel om (meer) allochtonen aan te trekken.


Heerlijk zeg, zo recht voor z`n raap!  :duim:  Dank voor je eerlijkheid en het meedenken hierin. Ik zal het meenemen in mijn onderzoek en ook zeker benoemen tijdens de voortgangsgesprekken..

----------


## Sali7a_82

De volgende graag...  :blij: 

Ik wacht op antwoorden zodat ik daar weer verder op voort kan borduren  :grote grijns:

----------


## phous

> De volgende graag... 
> 
> Ik wacht op antwoorden zodat ik daar weer verder op voort kan borduren


Ik zal hem ook even voor u invullen

----------


## phous

1. Wat is het eerste wat er in je opkomt als je BNN hoort?
Bart de graaf
2. Wat vindt jij over het algemeen van BNN?
Omroep voor jongeren
3. Kijk je wel eens naar programmas van BNN? (De Nieuwste Show, Try Before u die, Crazy 88, Spuiten en Slikken, De Lamas en URBNN) Zoja, naar welke programma(s) kijk je dan. Zoniet, waarom niet? 
Nee, ik heb geen televisie
4. Zou je bij BNN willen solliciteren? Waarom wel/ niet?
Nee, mijn geluk ligt elders
5. Denk jij dat Nieuwe Nederlanders (allochtonen) passen in de organisatie van BNN?
Ik heb het niet zo met de term 'Nieuwe Nederlanders'
6. Denk je dat jij als allochtoon je meer moet bewijzen dan een autochtoon tijdens een sollicitatie? Waarom wel/ niet?
Dat weet ik niet. Ik solliciteer, vervolgens krijg ik de baan of ik krijg de baan niet, meer zoek ik niet achter een sollicitatie
7. Wat vind jij belangrijk als je op zoek gaat naar een (nieuwe) baan?
Flexibele werktijden
8. Waar zou BNN hun advertenties kunnen plaatsen om mensen van een andere afkomst aan te trekken om te solliciteren bij hun.
Weet ik niet

----------


## Ourzazate

> Heerlijk zeg, zo recht voor z`n raap!  Dank voor je eerlijkheid en het meedenken hierin. Ik zal het meenemen in mijn onderzoek en ook zeker benoemen tijdens de voortgangsgesprekken..



Dat moet je zeker doen!

En ik adviseer je om naast de antwoorden op jouw vragen ook een SWOT analyse te verrichten mbt arbeidsmarktcommunicatie onder allochtonen en daarbij BNN als anker gebruiken.

----------


## Sali7a_82

> 1. Wat is het eerste wat er in je opkomt als je BNN hoort?
> Bart de graaf
> 2. Wat vindt jij over het algemeen van BNN?
> Omroep voor jongeren
> 3. Kijk je wel eens naar programmas van BNN? (De Nieuwste Show, Try Before u die, Crazy 88, Spuiten en Slikken, De Lamas en URBNN) Zoja, naar welke programma(s) kijk je dan. Zoniet, waarom niet? 
> Nee, ik heb geen televisie
> 4. Zou je bij BNN willen solliciteren? Waarom wel/ niet?
> Nee, mijn geluk ligt elders
> 5. Denk jij dat Nieuwe Nederlanders (allochtonen) passen in de organisatie van BNN?
> ...


Thanks phous!!

Ondanks dat ik niet veel aan je antwoorden heb, wil ik je toch enorm bedanken voor de moeite die je hebt genomen  :grote grijns: 

Saliha

----------


## phous

> Thanks phous!!
> 
> Ondanks dat ik niet veel aan je antwoorden heb, wil ik je toch enorm bedanken voor de moeite die je hebt genomen 
> 
> Saliha


Graag gedaan, Sali7a.  :knipoog: 

En vergis je niet, ook ik vertegenwoordig veel ontrouwe BNN-kijkers die je in je onderzoek zou mee moeten nemen.

----------


## ImagineIT

> *Hieronder de vragen:*
> 
> 1. Wat is het eerste wat er in je opkomt als je BNN hoort?
> 2. Wat vindt jij over het algemeen van BNN? 
> 3. Kijk je wel eens naar programmas van BNN? (De Nieuwste Show, Try Before u die, Crazy 88, Spuiten en Slikken, De Lamas en URBNN) Zoja, naar welke programma(s) kijk je dan. Zoniet, waarom niet? 
> 
> 4. Zou je bij BNN willen solliciteren? Waarom wel/ niet?
> 5. Denk jij dat Nieuwe Nederlanders (allochtonen) passen in de organisatie van BNN?
> 6. Denk je dat jij als allochtoon je meer moet bewijzen dan een autochtoon tijdens een sollicitatie? Waarom wel/ niet?
> ...


1. Sex & drugs
2. Geen mening! 
3. Wel eens naar de Lama's gekeken, that it!
4. Nee, de media trekt me niet!
5. Ja, vraag me alleen niet waarom! Ik de organisatie niet zo goed.
6. Ik hoef me niet meer te bewijzen dan een autochtoon, die indruk heb ik niet.
7. Uitdaging!
8. Metro en op een forum als marokko (punt) nl of dit forum!

Succes

----------


## Sali7a_82

> Graag gedaan, Sali7a. 
> 
> En vergis je niet, ook ik vertegenwoordig veel ontrouwe BNN-kijkers die je in je onderzoek zou mee moeten nemen.



Absoluut! Jouw antwoorden neem ik ook zeker mee in me onderzoek  :blij:

----------


## Sali7a_82

> 1. Sex & drugs
> 2. Geen mening! 
> 3. Wel eens naar de Lama's gekeken, that it!
> 4. Nee, de media trekt me niet!
> 5. Ja, vraag me alleen niet waarom! Ik de organisatie niet zo goed.
> 6. Ik hoef me niet meer te bewijzen dan een autochtoon, die indruk heb ik niet.
> 7. Uitdaging!
> 8. Metro en op een forum als marokko (punt) nl of dit forum!
> 
> Succes



Hey meis,

Thanks voor je medewerking!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Sali7a_82

De volgende graaaagggg  :grote grijns:

----------


## Sali7a_82

*Trouwens mensuhhh

Ik wil een focussessie gaan houden op kantoor BNN.. Wie is geinteresseerd om hieraan deel te nemen en om aanwezig te zijn op het kantoor van BNN. Je krijgt een kleinigheidje en een rondleiding. That`s hot isn`t it?!

Laat van jullie HOREENN*

----------


## Sali7a_82

Hey peeps,

Waar zijn de antwoorden gebleven? Graag ontvang ik reacties op mijn acties  :tik:

----------


## fatima1973

bij bnn denk ik aan de zender BNN. ik kijk wel eens naar de nieuwste show en spuiten en slikken en natuurlijk de lamaas.

Ik zou wel een programma voor BNN willen maken. een reallife programma met kinderen . Over hoe zij dingen ervaren, en zien en eventueel willen veranderen. dan denk ik aan onderwerpen bijv aan de hand van themas over -opvoeding
-school 
-Familie 
-vrienden 
-programmas op tv. 
-bepaalde nieuws items
-Voeding
-sport.

----------

